# Military Watch Collection Magazine



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

http://military-watches-collection.com/collection.asp

has anybody seen this yet? just seen it advertised

im guessing they are all japanese clones? and not genuine watches

cant seem to find what the British sbs commando is based on but obviously issue 4 is based on the vostok tank Kommanderski

anybody think its worth the Â£3.99 for the first issue anyways?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=89014&st=0


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought this yesterday. Not available (yet) in my local WH Smiths.

I think it's worth Â£3.99 for the first issue and watch. The second issue has a large Luftwaffe-type with leather strap - I will probably get that for Â£6.99. I'm sure I won't get the rest (Â£9.99).

I assume all the movements are the same cheap quartz. But the US 1970s first one could be a lot worse.

Magazine quite good but only a dozenish pages - including general watch stuff so not just military.

There's a review of the magazine/watch on Youtube by a militaria collector who rates the magazine and watch very highly. He says that the Luftwaffe watch with the second issue is Â£40 on eBay (though I can't find it).

Cheers

Gary


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

I got the mag on Saturday. The watch is a decent looking beater, worth Â£3.99. It's Japanese quartz, supposedly stainless steel and even guaranteed for two years.!

The magazine is pretty disappointing with not a lot of interest for me, they could have made it better.

I think I will get the next issue, then leave it there.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry folks for duplicating this topic only 3 days after JPaliong raised it here! Artistmike is right - I think it has been done and dusted.


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought about the first 8 issues then stopped when the free stop watch, was not a stop watch they changed the advert, so I then stopped in fairness I where one to work everyday and its been running well for over a year now without issues so for £9.99 a magazine with the watch was good value for money.


----------

